# Que es un Diodo Clamping y Cuando se utiliza?



## Electronico91 (Dic 6, 2011)

Buenas tardes, me agradaría mucho si pudieran contestarme brevemente a mi pregunta. 
Gracias adelantadas. 

¿Qué es un diodo clamping y cuando se emplea?


----------



## Daniel.more (Dic 6, 2011)

no estoy seguro pero si no mal recuerdo...sabes el diodo que pones en paralelo a una bobina de un rele?... eso es un diodo clamping,es un simple diodo para evitar "rebotes" por eso lo llamaban de bloqueo.


----------



## devilman (Dic 6, 2011)

http://www.ehow.com/about_4742952_what-diode-clamping-circuit.html

Esta en ingles pero a mi entender el diodo clamping es mas un circuito que un componente, se basa en unos diodos con unos condensadores o resistencias y se usan para controlar las variaciones de voltaje, vamos, una especie de controlador/limitador.

Lamento no poder describirte mas, saludos y para todo lo demas... Google


----------



## Electronico91 (Dic 6, 2011)

Gracias por vuestra ayuda chicos. Ya he entendido como funciona. es un diodo que se pone en paralelo para evitar una sobre tension o "rebotes" como tu dices. os pongo una imagen que he escaneado que muestra lo que se consigue colocando el diodo.


----------



## Danizaca (Dic 8, 2011)

Miren que dato interesante, no conocía este tipo de Diodo.
Pero creo que con usar un simple capacitor en paralelo esta bien. 
¿Hay alguna diferencia?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 8, 2011)

También lo podés usar para frenar una sobre tensión en una entrada, por ej. en la entrada de un operacional o un ADC:


----------



## Electronico91 (Dic 9, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> También lo podés usar para frenar una sobre tensión en una entrada, por ej. en la entrada de un operacional o un ADC:




Me podrías explicar cómo funciona este circuito? 

Perdona mi ignorancia, trato de aprender. =)


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 9, 2011)

La idea es evitar picos de tensión en la entrada del dispositivo, ya sean positivos o negativos, entonces el circuito funcionaría así:

*Pico positivo:*



Suponé que tenés esta condición:

Vcc=5v
Tensión aplicada a la entrada=25v

Como la tensión aplicada es más positiva que la Vcc de la fuente del AVR y además de ser más positiva es mayor a Vcc+0,7v, el diodo empieza a conducir entre la tensión aplicada a la entrada y Vcc, con lo cúal a la entrada el AVR verá Vcc+0,7v=5,7v y el resto de la tensión caerá en la resistencia limitadora, osea 20v-0,7v=19,3v. De esta forma evitas un pico por tensión positiva.

¿Cuándo empieza a funcionar la protección?, ni bien la tensión aplicada a la entrada es mayor a Vcc+0,7v. 

*Pico negativo:*



Ahora suponé esta otra condición:

GND=0v
Tensión aplicada a la entrada=-20v

Como la tensión aplicada es más negativa que la GND del AVR y además de ser más negativa es menor a GND-0,7v, el diodo empieza a conducir entre la GND y la tensión aplicada, con lo cúal a la entrada el AVR verá GND-0,7v=-0,7v y el resto de la tensión caerá en la resistencia limitadora, osea 20v-0,7v=19,3v. De esta forma evitas un pico por tensión negativo.

¿Cuándo empieza a funcionar la protección?, ni bien la tensión aplicada a la entrada es menor a GND-0,7v. 

Una alternativa más segura a ese circuito es usar un fusible como resistencia limitadora, ni bien hay una sobre tensión el fusible se quema y el circuito queda protegido.


----------



## Electronico91 (Dic 9, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> La idea es evitar picos de tensión en la entrada del dispositivo, ya sean positivos o negativos, entonces el circuito funcionaría así:
> 
> *Pico positivo:*
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la explicación. =) Lo he entendido perfectamente.


----------

